
The Great Cloudwall - signa11
https://codeberg.org/crimeflare/cloudflare-tor#the-great-cloudwall
======
mikece
It seems to be part of the American ethos that we distrust when a company
becomes _too_ successful or gains too large a share of a market. Is Cloudflare
well positioned to be more evil than Facebook and Google combines? Maybe. Is
it a service we keep using because it’s a free/inexpensive way to insulate
small but popular blogs and websites from shared hosting providers demanding
we upgrade To VPS or leave because of the traffic we’re getting? Absolutely!
If we go into the agreement KNOWING we’re enabling a MITM situation — because
Cloudflare doesn’t work otherwise — then we can make intelligent decisions
about what content goes over that MITM and what our fallback plan would be if
even Cloudflare tells us to go away.

